# CHENGDU | Anbang Financial Plaza | 218m | 53 fl | 205m | 52 fl | 202m | 44 fl | T/O



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-09 by boer 










2022-02-19 by Matthew马


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like these edges in classy style


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

218米！成都“安邦金融广场”最新进度_手机网易网


项目概况安邦成都金融广场（和谐国际金融广场）是由安邦保险集团投资的项目，总建筑面积870820.75平米，地下室五层，混凝土总需求量约45万方，位于成都市高新区金融城核心区，紧邻天府大道，与成都天府国际金融中心一路之隔，是成都高新区标志性工程之一。



3g.163.com













By zehua23


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

There is another thread

*CHENGDU | Financial Plaza | 218 m | 53 fl | 204 m | 42 fl | 202 m | 44 fl | 193 m | 49 fl | 193 m | 53 fl

(59) CHENGDU | Financial Plaza | 218 m | 53 fl | 204 m | 42 fl | 202 m | 44 fl | 193 m | 49 fl | 193 m | 53 fl | SkyscraperCity Forum *


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

zwamborn said:


> There is another thread
> 
> *CHENGDU | Financial Plaza | 218 m | 53 fl | 204 m | 42 fl | 202 m | 44 fl | 193 m | 49 fl | 193 m | 53 fl
> 
> (59) CHENGDU | Financial Plaza | 218 m | 53 fl | 204 m | 42 fl | 202 m | 44 fl | 193 m | 49 fl | 193 m | 53 fl | SkyscraperCity Forum *


@zwamborn, call the moderator to merge these threads, please. moderator where are you? @kanye, @Yellow Fever , please, merge these threads


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Project location





Google Earth







earth.google.com


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

It's me or the link to further information it's not working?


----------



## JamesOMAR (11 mo ago)

c'est vraiment bien ca


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-27 via srainove


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

It seems the insurance company Anbang already was dissolved in 2020. So the project will likely no longer have "Anbang" in its name.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Twopsy said:


> It seems the insurance company Anbang already was dissolved in 2020. So the project will likely no longer have "Anbang" in its name.


don't you have updated photos, at least? 😭


----------

